# MyLink Rant... $150 to check for a MyLink update... so disappointing



## jsnowbordr47 (Aug 10, 2013)

So first off, my car is now out of the bumper to bumper warranty. I have 37,000 miles happy miles.

Still, I can't believe that GM is charging for software updates just because my warranty is out. This isn't a repair, nothing is broken. In this modern day, free updates should be the norm. Apple doesn't charge for OS X updates after my AppleCare expires. I also can't believe that GM set up the system so that dealerships basically have to do a diagnostic, just to check for a software update. Almost like I'm getting double charged.

I went in just to ask if an update was released for my 2013 Cruze recently. He said, we need to hook up your car to the GM Tech Tool or something like that to hook up to GMs computer to see if there is an update available. Cost for that $150. Then to do the actual update would be another charge since that would be another service.

This is software isn't it? They're not replacing hardware or pulling anything out and putting it back in. I was under the impression that they simply loaded a flash drive and plugged it in.

This situation just reeks of Old GM, this type of business practice is not helping their image.

It just boggles my mind that just to check for a software update, it costs more than the oil changes for all 3 of my GM vehicles combined. Add to that the actual update itself, I might as well just buy and install an aftermarket touchscreen radio.


If the radio was broken, yes, I could understand being out of warranty its my cost. But updates. Software updates. Lines of code added via a flash drive. The least GM could do would be to sell flash drives with each update. I'd rather pay $30 for a $15 flash drive each time, and dealers would make money on that.lol But $150 just to check if there is an update (which there might not even be one). I'll deal with the disappearing Bluetooth, and connectivity issues.


Just a rant... I've always done my best and my part to be a GM supporter. Things like this sometimes make me question a loyalty to GM that my family has had for more than 60 years.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

I completely AGREE. Stupidest sh*t ever. I work for Chrysler helping technicians and engineers with electrical problems via help desk and when I found out that customers have to pay for these I literally laughed out loud. 

Like wtf? So GM or whatever company practices this writes crappy code that needs an update because it doesn't work properly and then we have to PAY for it because they couldn't do it right the first time? Complete BS.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Does anyone know if any car manufacturer has figured out that free software updates are the norm now? Even Microsoft is starting to figure this one out.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Reason if someone ask me the diff between purchasing a 14 or a 13 I tell em 14. B2B a And all the added features are worth it over the 13's. I was told we could update online but never found it on the gm account that lists/lumps OnStar warranty and other stuff. I'll leave the number below so you can see if you can do much before going through with that fee. 

Infotainment 
1-855-478-7767


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> Does anyone know if any car manufacturer has figured out that free software updates are the norm now? Even Microsoft is starting to figure this one out.


Iirc Ford did with the MyTouch and Lamborghini or Ferrari reflashes the ECO for more power for older models to get what the newest model gets now. 



Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Ford does it for free, they would send out an email and I would get a flyer in the mail informing me of an update.

Go online, download, put in car, and done.

SO much better!

Plus they constantly improved things, really was a much better system by the time I traded in the car.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> Ford does it for free, they would send out an email and I would get a flyer in the mail informing me of an update.
> 
> Go online, download, put in car, and done.
> 
> ...


Pioneer was in between the 2. Updates are a pain and the switch from 4 to the prone to break lighting cord 5 caused $100 in issues. You buy the cord and had to use the warranty every time it breaks. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------

